# seneca dam



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

ok everyone knows the saugeye run up through there so its no secret.but anyways i was down there this morning and the saugeye were in there but it was imposible to get one to bite it was mostly snagging. and i bet i snagged 20 fish. but what really frustrated me was watching guys keping every snagged fish they caught. its pitifull seeing this. wheres the wardens when you need them. sorry guys i had to vent


----------



## backwoodsboy (Sep 5, 2010)

make a call to someone even if u got to call local police they can get ahold of someone


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

trust me there was no gamewarden yesterday.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Call the law and report it. It is poaching and it ain't cool maybe you will get lucky and find a warden nearby. The guys that do it need to be busted and you can bet if I see this or any other form of poaching I am turning them in.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

we called 1800poacher.


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

theyve snagged there for 20yrs that i know of. gw comes once a yr and writes 2-3 ppl tickets and wont see them again for another year. Been 100 calls to the 1800 poacher hotline and never anything happends with it. County sherifs say its the game wardens problem, So who else are you supposed to call?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

The wardens have been called more times than you can count and only show up a couple times of the year and bust a few people. These so called fishermen are there everyday doing this every year and it still goes on. Just about any day you can go by it and there are a dozen cars there. They used to shut it down to fishing from Feb. thru April so they could net the female Walleyes for the roe. I think they should still be doing this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I was down by there about a week ago. Right about noon and no one around. When I walked over to the creek edge the bank was lined with snagged and dead shad. I didn't fish any just stopped to look. 
I had to laugh, When your standing on top of snaged dead fish how do you say (No Officer, I'm not snagging any fish. These were here when I got here).

I'll bet the raccoon's and possum been having picnics like crazy.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

If the wardens are not getting the job done call the ODNR


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Tiny Tim said:


> The wardens have been called more times than you can count and only show up a couple times of the year and bust a few people. These so called fishermen are there everyday doing this every year and it still goes on. Just about any day you can go by it and there are a dozen cars there. They used to shut it down to fishing from Feb. thru April so they could net the female Walleyes for the roe. I think they should still be doing this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No point in them geting roe! The fish are saugeys now, not walleye. saugeyes are non fertilizeing fish, there may be a very very small amount of fertal eggs but most are not.


----------

